# Need Help With a tumbling problem.



## grdigger35 (May 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if an old blob top soda bottle with the top being epoxied on, can be tumbled successfully? I'd hate to try it without some advice. Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 11, 2005)

I have tumbled bottles with epoxy fixes like a chip or nick and every time they have been exposed and came out, but there are epoxies that can take a tumble and not be hurt, I fixed a chip with a product called hxtal, and tumbled it,  it takes a tumbling and keeps on shinning. do you know what epoxy it was?

 rick


----------



## grdigger35 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rick. No, I don't know what epoxy was used. I only know that it was epoxied. Do you think that because not all of the epoxy on a repair like this is exposed, that it may survive?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 11, 2005)

I think, if it is not a good glass like epoxy. it will not make it. but, and I say but it may make it if the epoxy was a high quailty one. really no way of telling. 
 so it is really up in the air. 
 But if it does not make it, you could always redo the top with a good epoxy.
 you could also soak the bottle in aceton. and it will disolve the epoxy. and then you can clean it up and re-epoxy it with some good dental glue or hxtal.
 you could email this guy he knows his reapir of glass
 pnulton@echoes.net

 rick


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 11, 2005)

his website
 http://paulmnulton.com/paul5.html


----------



## grdigger35 (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for your help Rick. I'm almost sure I'm going to try it. I will try to see if I can remove it first. Thanks again.


----------

